# Tank Silicone



## Darren (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey!

I have a 30gal tank which had a small leak in it so I've striped all the silicone off and am going to re-silicone it. Is there a specific compound I should use? I have lots of kitchen/bath/shower silicone which Im fairly confident is fine to use...but Ive heard that some better quality silicones have chemicals which can give off high levels of PH? Any input?


darren


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

You should use aquarium safe sealer. It is sold at petcettra and other pet stores. It does not release any harmfull chemicals once it dries. It has a vinegar smell to it while curing and is set after 24 to 48 hrs....depending on temp and humidity... I used regular sealent before and had bad results...


----------



## Darren (Oct 4, 2010)

perfect thanks, ill grab some today.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rona or Home Depot
GE Silicone I
Much cheaper & perfectly safe for aquarium use.
Cheers!!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Darren said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have a 30gal tank which had a small leak in it so I've striped all the silicone off and am going to re-silicone it. Is there a specific compound I should use? I have lots of kitchen/bath/shower silicone which Im fairly confident is fine to use...but Ive heard that some better quality silicones have chemicals which can give off high levels of PH? Any input?
> 
> darren


kitchen and bath tend to have the mold resistant which is toxic.. i use GE for doors and crap that dosent have the mildew/mold resistance with no issues.. or you can go to petsmart and pay 30$ for a dinky tube... up to you if you want to take extra measures but as i said the GE I personally have found to be ok jut be sure it IS NOT MILDEW OR MOLD RESISTANT... it will say on the tube


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

yes i have reseald at least 15 tanks with ge window and door number 1 with out mold and mildew resistance additive and have never had a problem


----------



## Darren (Oct 4, 2010)

Beauti! Thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

make sure you get GE silicone I & not GE II. GE silicone II has mold preventives and leeches chemicals into the water. Also make sure you remove all the old silicone(new silicone will not bond to old stuff) & give ample drying time


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya don't waste your money on what the pet stores sell. What they sell for $20 you can get for $5


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an older thread on silicone for aquarium repair. I posted a picture of the GE Silicone one tube in that thread. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/where-buy-aquarium-safe-silicone-vancouver-4127/


----------

